# Una mujer repelente: Carmen se niega a cenar con su cita y carga contra 'First dates': "Sois unos canallas"



## david53 (23 Jun 2022)

Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET

*La cita entre Carmen y Luis este miércoles en First dates no pasó de la barra del restaurante de Cuatro*. La cocinera no quiso quedarse a cenar con el cacereño porque no era su prototipo de hombre, cargando contra el programa.
El primero en llegar fue el operario de carreteras, que señaló en su presentación que era *un tipo divertido, que siempre estaba bromeando con sus amigos*.
*"Soy el graciosillo del grupo, incluso les hago pasar vergüenza a mis colegas con mis chistes malos"*, reconoció Luis, que le contó a Carlos Sobera que no había tenido mucha suerte en el amor: "No he llegado a tener relaciones muy largas".






Luis, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET

A continuación llegó *Carmen, que nada más verle torció el gesto: "¿Te ha gustado lo que has visto?", le preguntó el presentador. "Pues no"*, respondió la cacereña.
*"Sois unos canallas, no es mi prototipo de hombre para nada, busco algo como Matías -Roure-"*, afirmó Carmen, mientras que Luis le decía resignado a Sobera: "No pasa nada...".
Y explicó que *"me habéis traído a una persona que no he pedido"*. Cargó contra _First dates_ exclamando: *"¿Para esto me habéis hecho venir?", y le dijo a Sobera que "no quiero ser desagradable, pero no voy a cenar con él"*.






Luis y Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET

Tanto el presentador como el comensal intentaron convencerla para que conociese un poco mejor a Luis y no se dejara guiar solo por el físico: *“Si únicamente te fijas en eso y no conoces a la persona, igual te estás perdiendo al amor de tu vida”*, señaló el cacereño.
"*Tengo muy claro lo que quiero y no estoy para perder el tiempo*. No eres mi tipo y lo siento mucho. Encantada y hasta luego, loquis”, afirmó la cocinera despidiéndose y *dejando solo a Luis con su bebida en la barra*.






Carmen se marcha de ‘First dates’.MEDIASET


----------



## Edu Brock (23 Jun 2022)

Una vacaburra exigiendo lo que no ofrece.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Jun 2022)

Y a quién esperabas Carmen ?

Una mezcla de Brat Pitt y funcionario A1 ?

Venga taluec, pídele a Torbe grabar algunos videos.

Lo de la hipergamia de este país es la hostia.
De todas formas hay que ser muy calzonazos para ir a la TV a ligar.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

No me creo que con ese culo sea cocinera. 
Comensal en todo caso


----------



## V. R. N (23 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET
> 
> *La cita entre Carmen y Luis este miércoles en First dates no pasó de la barra del restaurante de Cuatro*. La cocinera no quiso quedarse a cenar con el cacereño porque no era su prototipo de hombre, cargando contra el programa.
> El primero en llegar fue el operario de carreteras, que señaló en su presentación que era *un tipo divertido, que siempre estaba bromeando con sus amigos*.
> ...



Aunque casa bastante con el panorama actual de feminista modelna tengo claro que todo es trola, que pongan que ese tío tiene 38 años ....


----------



## laresial (23 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET
> 
> *La cita entre Carmen y Luis este miércoles en First dates no pasó de la barra del restaurante de Cuatro*. La cocinera no quiso quedarse a cenar con el cacereño porque no era su prototipo de hombre, cargando contra el programa.
> El primero en llegar fue el operario de carreteras, que señaló en su presentación que era *un tipo divertido, que siempre estaba bromeando con sus amigos*.
> ...



Pues me parece muy bien.
Sino le gusta es mejor no andar perdiendo el tiempo.
Ahora bien, no veo por que no quiere comer, y luego adios.

Eso es que esperaba a Brat Pitt y le han engañado...
yo me hubiera quedado a comer, total, ya que estamos. Una buena comida siempre viene bien...


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (23 Jun 2022)

Las españolas de hoy en día sin verdadera inmundicia. Hasta cuesta creer que esto no esté guionizado.


----------



## Akira. (23 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién esperabas Carmen ?
> 
> Una mezcla de Brat Pitt y funcionario A1 ?
> 
> ...



Ella







Lo que pide (Matías Roure)


----------



## toniguada (23 Jun 2022)

Supongo que los que se prestan a ir a esas mierdas deberían saber a lo que se exponen. 
Ninguna pena ni por la gorda ni por el feo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (23 Jun 2022)

Joder vaya caso más claro de hipergamia, gorda asquerosa repelente pide modelo para ella, ha sido engañada. Por lo menos no le ha hecho perder el tiempo al tío y se ha ahorrado una pasta que por lo visto la cena la tiene que pagar el varón, no invita el programa y ellas se niegan a pagar salvo les haga tilín el tipo. Basura NWO


----------



## Javito Putero (23 Jun 2022)

vaya tela. la cara esa que pone ella de reirse de el es super repelente, y es que encima tampoco es ella ninguna maravilla.


----------



## hijodepantera (23 Jun 2022)

Ojala la gorda le hubiese escupido en medio del directo para que despierten estos betazos de una puta vez aunque después de lo del psoe, marruecos y los balcones yo ya doy totalmente por perdido al macho patrio.


----------



## jotace (23 Jun 2022)

Lo que pides en el First Dates:







Lo que te llega:


----------



## Gotthard (23 Jun 2022)

Callo por fuera y callo por dentro. Lo tiene todo la chavala.


----------



## V. R. N (23 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Joder vaya caso más claro de hipergamia, gorda asquerosa repelente pide modelo para ella, ha sido engañada. Por lo menos no le ha hecho perder el tiempo al tío y se ha ahorrado una pasta que por lo visto la cena la tiene que pagar el varón, no invita el programa y ellas se niegan a pagar salvo les haga tilín el tipo. Basura NWO



¿Pero qué tiempo pierde esa?, si realmente lo que habría hecho en la vida real es ¡ponerse su gorro de rejilla, su mandil y pelar patatas y freír empanadillas en el bar Paco en el que trabaja!
Luego salir, coger su iPhone eso si...de los caros, con su sueldo de pinche de cocina para contarle a su amiga divorciada Paqui que ella es muy auténtica y sincera y "mu buena gente" y que no se va con cualquiera, porque oye es un partidazo y que para eso se va a su casa (un bajo de edificio de 60 años en casco urbano de localidad Paco) y se come unas patatas fritas y se pone a ver una serie "que está de P.M de Netflix". Claro Carmen es que tú vales mucho, encarnas todas las cualidades deseables hija


----------



## Trejo (23 Jun 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Las españolas de hoy en día sin verdadera inmundicia. Hasta cuesta creer que esto no esté guionizado.



Todo en televisión está guionizado. Pero este caso es un buen reflejo del panorama que tenemos en el mundo real. Y la culpa no es de ellas, sino de la inmensa masa de borregos desesperados por catar coño y que endiosan y adulan a cualquier vacaburra barriobajera con tal de meterla. Y para colmo, aparte de tolerar ser rechazados de la manera más despreciable, aún piden una oportunidad de que les conozcan como personas porque son tan lerdos que creen que la "personalidad" enamora a una mujer.

Por supuesto, una mujer tiene derecho a rechazar a un hombre de una forma totalmente despiadada llamándole diréctamente feo sin que pueda ser criticada, en cambio si un hombre hace lo mismo con una tía, sería objeto de críticas feroces y escarnio público, calificándolo de machista asqueroso insensible que sólo quiere un cuerpo bonito para follar.


----------



## rafabogado (23 Jun 2022)

*"busco algo como Matías -Roure-"*

¿Y quién es ese?


----------



## aron01 (23 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "*Tengo muy claro lo que quiero y no estoy para perder el tiempo*. No eres mi tipo y lo siento mucho. Encantada y hasta luego, loquis”, afirmó la cocinera despidiéndose y *dejando solo a Luis con su bebida en la barra*.



¡¡¡Alerta charo, Alerta charo!!!


----------



## Mirigar (23 Jun 2022)

Yo de verdad que no entiendo cómo hay gente que se presta a ir a ese programa de mierda y correr el riesgo de que una pirada le humille en público. No iría a eso ni aunque pagasen.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (23 Jun 2022)

Se pensará que es Grace Kelly el orco.


----------



## Karamba (23 Jun 2022)

¿De la _górdac_ no se sabe la edad?
Tampoco han puesto la descripción de cómo se autopercibe. 
Si ésta es cocinera.... te mete veneno en las lentejas. Menudo mal bicho.

P.D. Es para un compi de clase.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Lo que pides en el First Dates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luis aparenta 58 años, igual es por la Pfizer.


----------



## remerus (23 Jun 2022)

Un tipeja asquerosa que para abrazarla se necesitan cuatro personas y me quedo corto, no me jodan.


----------



## Kamui (23 Jun 2022)

Tú estás viendo la publicidad que se le está haciendo al programa? Si hubieran cenado con un par de jijis no se hubiera hablado tanto de él.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Lo que pides en el First Dates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese de arriba es el Matias Roure ese?


----------



## Escombridos (23 Jun 2022)

Estas hijas de puta no tienen sentimientos. Y tanto los que van a ese programa como sus audiencias están faltos de materia gris.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Jun 2022)

Todos sabemos que esa basura está guionizada.

Por desgracia, en muchos casos la realidad supera la ficción. 

Como ha comentado algún forero habría que ver si el desprecio y humillación se lo hubiese hecho él a ella


----------



## TomásPlatz (23 Jun 2022)

GORDA CARA BOLLO MARRONIDA RASGOS GITANESCOS FEA SEGURAMENTE DE CLASE BAJA POR LA ROPA QUE LLEVA...EN FIN

DE LA QUE SE HA LIBRADO EL PACO


----------



## perrosno (23 Jun 2022)

Todo se resume en esta foto:


----------



## f700b (23 Jun 2022)

Si quiere un principe azul que lo pague, porque de otra forma no lo va a conseguir con ese cuerpo.
Cuanto daño les esta haciendo el feminismo


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (23 Jun 2022)

Ella fue al programa a posturear , dijo que queria alguien que la " hiciera reir " ...



El por lo menos se ha hecho conocido , algo es algo .


----------



## Rhaven (23 Jun 2022)

Homúnculo con hijo prefiere estar soltera a salir con un hombre que sea menos de un 8. Nada nuevo.

Cómo se crecen y envalentonan cuando hay que humillar a un hombre bajo la excusa de que "es que yo soy una persona super sincera".

Luego cuando el guaperas la rechaza le echará en cara toda la moralina de que un cuerpo no lo es todo, ya que ella es muy "risueña y dicharachera".


----------



## Agosto (23 Jun 2022)

Eso que dice que no está para perder el tiempo bien cierto es.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2022)

ES EXTREMADAMENTE GRAVE LO QUE PASA CON LAS MUJERES ESPAÑOLAS .

La cosmovisión de las mujeres de cada país es diferente . Las convencen para que se identifiquen con un modelo que han diseñado en los laboratorios de ingeniería social para fines políticos. 

Por ejemplo en Afganistán usan el burka y prendas similares en el resto de los países musulmanes . 

En muchos otros países se hacen la ablación ( más de doscientos millones de mujeres en la actualidad ) 

Si la española feminazi más recalcitrante hubiese nacido en Argelia ( que está ahí al lado ) en vez de tener un gato tendría 6 hijos y trataría a su marido como aquí tratan las mujeres a sus jefes. 

EN ESPAÑA han convencido a las mujeres que son eternas adolescentes y están tan convencidas que la imagen que refleja en el espejo no desmonta su ilusión. Recuerden que es más importante el relato que la realidad puesto que la realidad es interpretable . Lo hemos visto con el coronavirus. 

A diferencia de generaciones pasadas que las mujeres se apresuraban a buscar un marido antes de los 23 años y formar una familia 
ahora posponen indefinidamente esa etapa trascendental de la vida suponiendo que frenan a la biología. 

Y DE PRONTO UN DÍA SIN DARSE CUENTA SON UNAS MENOPÁUSICAS Y LA VIDA YA PASÓ .

l


----------



## jotace (23 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ese de arriba es el Matias Roure ese?



Es el camarero que pone copas en la barra, bueno no sé si siempre ni si en todas las temporadas.
Lo sé porque una vez me dijeron que parecía el Matías (llevo el pelo largo y he ido de hipster un tiempo) y yo no tenía NPI de quién era el Matías. Ahí me enteré.


----------



## Elsexy (23 Jun 2022)

De buena se ha librado el tío.


----------



## porromtrumpero (23 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venía buscando precisamente esto


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (23 Jun 2022)

Vaya petarda, de libro, encima de fea y gorda nos sale maleducada.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Lo que pides en el First Dates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como si el tio de arriba necesitara ir a un programa a encontrar pareja.


----------



## drtanaka (23 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Aunque casa bastante con el panorama actual de feminista modelna tengo claro que todo es trola, que pongan que ese tío tiene 38 años ....




Viendo el careto y lo estropeado que está debe superar los 50.


----------



## ahondador (23 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Callo por fuera y callo por dentro. Lo tiene todo la chavala.




Sin duda. Lo mejor es que conforme envejezca, conforme le digan culogordo las va a pasar canutas sicologicamente por esa manera de ver a los demás por el fisico: En el pecado va la pena


----------



## Albtd43 (23 Jun 2022)

La gorda esa me da asco por su físico pero respeto su honestidad, dice lo que quiere y si no lo ve, se va a tomar por culo en vez de dar el coñazo. 

Si yo fuese lo suficientemente gilipollas para ver la televisión, este tipo de programas y participar en ellos, también habría actuado exactamente igual si me ponen delante una gorda de 58 años, canosa, con la cara derretida y medio calva que dice tener 38.


----------



## Polybolis (23 Jun 2022)

Rhaven dijo:


> Homúnculo con hijo prefiere estar soltera a salir con un hombre que sea menos de un 8. Nada nuevo.
> 
> Cómo se crecen y envalentonan cuando hay que humillar a un hombre bajo la excusa de que "es que yo soy una persona super sincera".
> 
> *Luego cuando el guaperas la rechaza le echará en cara toda la moralina de que un cuerpo no lo es todo*, ya que ella es muy "risueña y dicharachera".



Por mi experiencia (y tacho guaperas para adaptarlo a mi persona), la moralina no se la echan al hombre, la echan en RRSS. 

Al hombre lo requetebloquean por no babear por donde ella pise, ya que lo merece. 

Yo ya paso de ser sincero con una tía que no me gusta, sólo hay que ignorarla y desaparece en segundos. La parte de la moralina es sólo si le gustas te quiere llevar a la cama.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Jun 2022)

sabeis que todos estos programas de la tele, el de los juicios, el de las citas, TODOS son a base de actores
¿no?

o sea, que lo que estais viendo, a parte de ser una mierda, no es real


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Callo por fuera y callo por dentro. Lo tiene todo la chavala.



Menudo favor le ha hecho al tío ese, y a la humanidad al completo.

Menudo ser más tóxico.


----------



## RFray (23 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Aunque casa bastante con el panorama actual de feminista modelna tengo claro que todo es trola, que pongan que ese tío tiene 38 años ....



Muy mal llevados.


----------



## Oteador (23 Jun 2022)

Menuda basura de seres hemos creado, los coños de luz

En los felices años 60 esa pareja se hubiera conocido y hubieran tenido 5 hijos. El trabajo para toda la vida manteniendo a su familia


----------



## wopa (23 Jun 2022)

Te bajas los pantalones y te sacas la polla. Se trata de dar el cante y de que hablen del programa. -Mira lo que te pierdes, gorda.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Jun 2022)

Con lo que tiene que oler la bicha esa en verano, no está para pedir milagros.


----------



## Visilleras (23 Jun 2022)

"No estoy para perder el tiemmpo" - dijo Charo.
Y colorín colorado, la bigotuda se ha enfadado.

Y puuntooo


----------



## Llorón (23 Jun 2022)

Si que son caprichosas las focas


----------



## sinfonier (23 Jun 2022)

Empoderada exige que le traigan un hombre muy por encima de su nivel. Nada nuevo. Hipergamia lorealista, la enfermedad de cualquier charo hispana.

Lo que tiene delito es lo de los tíos. Espero que sean actores, porque si hay una manera de caer más bajo para un hombre que apuntarse a bailes latinos, es ir a First Dates.


----------



## charlie3 (23 Jun 2022)

Vaya pedorra


----------



## udemy (23 Jun 2022)

El repelente es el.


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (23 Jun 2022)

Gordas renegrías exigiendo bracs pists... 

Hasta Adonde vamos a Allegar


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Jun 2022)

Había un trastorno mental bastante común, era algo como que uno no tiene una imagen real de sí mismo... sino que dicha imagen está completamente sesgada y distorsionada (hacia mejor... o hacia peor).

Evidentemente esta mujer padece ese síndrome. ¿Qué esperaba, un modelo? ¿Se ha visto en el espejo?


----------



## eljusticiero (23 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién esperabas Carmen ?
> 
> Una mezcla de Brat Pitt y funcionario A1 ?
> 
> ...



Pero citale joder

@Torbe

Taluecs


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Jun 2022)

La burbuja sexual en todo su esplendor, no hay brad pitts para todas, pero si que habrán mamadous y gatitos para todas.


----------



## Abrojo (23 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> "No estoy para perder el tiemmpo" - dijo Charo.
> Y colorín colorado, la bigotuda se ha enfadado.
> 
> Y puuntooo



Parece un microrelato


----------



## DOM + (23 Jun 2022)

38 años!!!???? Su puta madre que genéticas de mierda tiene la gente como se destroza. Parece que tenga 70 no me jodas.

Y respecto a ella... No me extraña, ese especimen tendrá 8000 matches en tinder.
Aqui poneis cada cranko al que idolatrais y os parece raro la hipergamia?
Si os follariais un orangután si le ponen falda.

Alguno aun dira "pues vaya tetazas". No hay solución cuando se va tan quemado


----------



## Visilleras (23 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Parece un microrelato



Lo es


----------



## McNulty (23 Jun 2022)

38 años Luis? Estás seguro? Joder que mal llevados.

Has sido humillado por una gorda cuarentona que no vale nada. BRVTAL.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 38 años Luis? Estás seguro? Joder que mal llevados.
> 
> Has sido humillado por una gorda cuarentona que no vale nada. BRVTAL.



yo creo que la humillada es ella, a fin de cuentas se ha dejado ver como lo que es.
a lo mejor no en ese momento, pero la vida la colocara en su sitio y ser una pueblerina no ayuda a eso.
cocinera... normal que quiera ver mundo y retirarse de la cocina porque ella lo vale.
no le queda carrera al galgo...


----------



## Llorón (23 Jun 2022)

Tiene que ser mucho más guapa para ser así de gilipollas.


----------



## supercuernos (23 Jun 2022)

Pues la mayoria de tios que conozco sus mujeres y todo lo que se han follado sin pagar son mas feas que esa gilipollas.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (23 Jun 2022)

@QuiqueCamoiras haga su MAJIA


----------



## supercuernos (23 Jun 2022)

Hace 40 años ese hombre tenia mujer fea y 3 hijos feos, una familia currante y feliz.


----------



## Yomimo (23 Jun 2022)

Pero qué tipo de retrasado mental puede ver esta basura? Está todo cocinado desde el minuto uno para pillar audiencia "inteligente", es lo mismo qué el Salvame pero en vez de para viejas, para NINIS y gentuza.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (23 Jun 2022)

La típica españoleta de 3 que busca tíos de 8-10 no funciona...y claro le presentaron al Paco de turno muerto en vida.

Puede seguir con sus fantasías.


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Jun 2022)

El problema de este país. Culpa de los hombres, porque es donde las hemos llevado.

La Carmen tiene donde escoger, y el julai, no. A que si fuese rico no queda con la Carmen?

No creáis tanto en el muro, que eso es algo que ellas mismas se han impuesto por el rastrerismo de los hombres, pero a la más mínima que sea avispada, baja el listón y los tiene a puñados. Sí, sí, la Carmen tiene dónde escoger, seguro.

Hace un montón de años me hice un perfil falso en el Badoo, pero de tía. Hacerlo los que se queráis entretener. Ahí se daréis cuenta al nivel que son capaces de arrastrarse por un coño.

No, si se lo ponía una a la otra en el foro ese de las mujere: Tener cuidado que algunos son capaces de dar la vida por un coño.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

pues yo la hubiera azizañado preguntandola antes de irse si por casualidad sabe cuanto dinero tengo en el banco.

de esa manera hubiera quedado claro y prístino el tipo de pordiosera que es.


----------



## McNulty (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> yo creo que la humillada es ella, a fin de cuentas se ha dejado ver como lo que es.
> a lo mejor no en ese momento, pero la vida la colocara en su sitio y ser una pueblerina no ayuda a eso.
> cocinera... normal que quiera ver mundo y retirarse de la cocina porque ella lo vale.
> no le queda carrera al galgo...



Ésta cuando quiera tiene a un ingeniero informático cuatromilero y nuncafoller random que la pone un piso, la saca de trabajar y todo lo que pida. Solo tiene que meterse en cualquier app de ligoteo y elegir cual menú.

De humillada nada, hacen lo que quieren, porque pueden. Ahora estará partiéndose la caja con sus amigas de como vaciló a este pobre diablo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esta cuando quiera tiene a un ingeniero informático cuatromilero random que la pone un piso, la saca de trabajar y todo lo que pida. Solo tiene que meterse en cualquier app de ligoteo y elegir cual menú.
> 
> De humillada nada, hacen lo que quieren, porque pueden. Ahora estará partiéndose la caja con sus amigas de como vaciló a este pobre diablo.



mientras cualquiera, incluida sus "amigas", ve más que evidente lo puta que es,
otra cosa es que se lo digan pero la verguenza y el respeto dalas ya por perdidas.

me imagino que te refieres a ese detalle


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Jun 2022)

Lo bueno es que le ahorró al cacereño el papelón de rechazarla, porque yo no salgo con ese orco a la calle ni de coña. Luego te ven los colegas paseando con ese monstruo y te regalan camisetas de Save the whales para el resto de tus cumpleaños.


----------



## Disolucion (23 Jun 2022)

No he leido todo el hilo y a lo mejor esta puesto ya.

Independientemente de que el programa este guionizado o no -es evidente que si- lo importante es que muestra comportamientos y patrones de conducta para que luego sean replicados. Es decir estan "formando".
El publico femenino target del programa, que es basura en general, tras ver esto siente un subidon de autoestima: "Claro que si, reina, mandalos a la mierda que NOSOTRAS nos merecemos lo mejor"

Y ahi es donde esta la verdadera importancia de esa basrua de programa.


----------



## etsai (23 Jun 2022)

La burbuja que el mismo ha ayudado a inflar yendo a programas como este, le ha reventado en la puta cara.

Cero pena.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> 38 años!!!???? Su puta madre que genéticas de mierda tiene la gente como se destroza. Parece que tenga 70 no me jodas.
> 
> Y respecto a ella... No me extraña, ese especimen tendrá 8000 matches en tinder.
> Aqui poneis cada cranko al que idolatrais y os parece raro la hipergamia?
> ...



La puerca esa se maquilla, se hace una foto desde arriba con escote y la pone en tinder...

y tiene a un centenar de tíos de entre 18 y 60 años que le dan match y se la quieren follar,

por supuesto ellos ponen la casa y van a buscarla en coche,

de esos cien babosos, 15-20 son guapetes, solo quieren descargar su grumo en el careto o las tetas de una puerca sin complicarse mucho,

esa es la realidad,
y por eso están tan subidas.

* Independiente que ese programa sea un show.


----------



## Mol34 (23 Jun 2022)

Es una vacaburra. Pero si encima le quitas el maquillaje, ya es para salir corriendo... que no os engañe el maquillaje de una mujer.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 Jun 2022)

MELAF000000000000


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

38 años dice el tío que tiene   38 x 2, en todo caso. Pero si parece que está para jubilar. Es obvio que se ha quitado como 30 años de encima. Luego dicen que eso sólo lo hacen las mujeres 

Y, efectivamente, no queremos feos, viejos, calvos, ni gordos. Puaj. Encima la trolean, le encasquetan todo lo contrario a lo que ha dicho. Me parece lógico que no quiera las sobras, sabiendo que tiene posibilidades con otro que no tenga un pie en la tumba. Los países blancos están llenos de chortinos pizpiretos premium y seguramente ésta pueda conseguir alguno. Conozco tíos que sólo salen con gordas, porque las flacas les dan asco y ellos están buenísimos. Ésta lo sabe. Y si quiere, siempre puede adelgazar y arreglado.



laresial dijo:


> Pues me parece muy bien.
> Sino le gusta es mejor no andar perdiendo el tiempo.
> Ahora bien, no veo por que no quiere comer, y luego adios.
> 
> ...





rafabogado dijo:


> *"busco algo como Matías -Roure-"*
> 
> ¿Y quién es ese?



Quería una cita con el camarero de First Dates o eso dice. Matías Roures es el camarero de ese programa.


----------



## Lionelhut (23 Jun 2022)

Carne de gatos y depresión con ansiolíticos. Vida triste y amargada. NADA QUE APORTAR PARA LA SOCIEDAD.


----------



## Turbocalbo (23 Jun 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Pero qué tipo de retrasado mental puede ver esta basura? Está todo cocinado desde el minuto uno para pillar audiencia "inteligente", es lo mismo qué el Salvame pero en vez de para viejas, para NINIS y gentuza.



No tengo television(al menos para ese uso) y ya lo he visto en dos medios digitales(marca y okdiarrea), varias veces en twiter,
no el programa, si no el tragicómico sketch sobre la gorda ovesa , 
Programacion mental,de la que nadie sospecha, (al menos una mayoría) ingeniería social sana, esa es la función y el motivo por el que le será imposible obviar lo que nos meten hasta en la sopa,sin que por ello se tenga que perder ni un ápice de inteligencia.

Aunque también hay subnormales que piensan que el exceso de sobre-mortalidad se debe al cambio
climatico, por lo que no me extraña que bastante gente vea el programa integro o vote socialismo, estamos rodeados de bots con deficiencia mental de serie y adquirida.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Carne de gatos y depresión con ansiolíticos. Vida triste y amargada. NADA QUE APORTAR PARA LA SOCIEDAD.



¿Estás hablando del paco que le han puesto para trolearla, no? Porque ella le da mil vueltas en aspecto a ese puto viejo de mierda. El tío es la persona más derroída que he visto en años.

Porque no me jodas, ya me dirás que va a aportar ese tío a la sociedad. Miente con su edad, tiene un carácter cansino de mierda según él mismo (sus amigos le mandan a tomar por culo por pesado y cringe). Está derroyed, muerto en vida. Cualquiera merece algo mejor que las sobras.


----------



## Cowboy from hell (23 Jun 2022)

típica Charo que se cree con derecho a exigir, seguramente una vacaburra con menos conversación que una cerda.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (23 Jun 2022)

Ese hombre no tiene 38 ni de coña, 50 me lo creo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

Cowboy from hell dijo:


> típica Charo que se cree con derecho a exigir, seguramente una vacaburra con menos conversación que una cerda.



Creo que cualquiera tiene derecho a exigir algo que no sean las putas sobras, eh. Siendo vacaburra le da mil vueltas al tipo, lo cual es bastante triste y confirma la teoría de un florero en otro hilo, de que en España las mujeres se conservan mejor que los hombres.

La gente derroída, vieja y fea deberían asumir que están fuera de circulación, ya sean hombres o mujeres. El amor es el privilegio de los chortinos y chortinas pizpiretos, es decir, es para los jóvenes. Ver viejos buscando el amor creyéndose que tienen 20 años da cringe. Esta tía con bajar 5-10 kilos va sobrada. Al otro no hay forma de arreglarlo, tiene un pie en el cementerio.




Escombridos dijo:


> Estas hijas de puta no tienen sentimientos. Y tanto los que van a ese programa como sus audiencias están faltos de materia gris.



Claro, vosotros que exigís modelos o bombonas en sedes tenéis muchos sentimientos   Pero si sois peores aún que las charos que criticáis, tanto física, como mentalmente. A dónde vais, taraos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jun 2022)

La focamonje aspira a un chad... que vaya pidiendo gatos y dulces con chocolate.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

Esto sí que es amor:
(Contiene subtitulación castellana, con algunos errores de traducción pero bueno. Por ejemplo, en 11:14 dice «movimiento» y es «mudanza», y en 11:29 «movió», es «se mudó» (cambiar de casa))



No se han visto desde que tenían 11 años, pero él nunca la ha olvidado.
00:00 estoy buscando a mi viejo amor de la infancia
4:10 Entrega de carta a Danielle
8:20 Consejo público
9:44 Abriendo la cortina
13:20 si pasa algo entre nosotros
15:33 ¿Abrirá ella la cortina?


----------



## Kriegmesser (23 Jun 2022)

Una española 3 buscando un 9.


----------



## Turbocalbo (23 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Ese hombre no tiene 38 ni de coña, 50 me lo creo.



Treintayocho expediciones al nuevo mundo


Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Creo que cualquiera tiene derecho a exigir algo que no sean las putas sobras, eh. Siendo vacaburra le da mil vueltas al tipo, lo cual es bastante triste y confirma la teoría de un florero en otro hilo, de que en España las mujeres se conservan mejor que los hombres.
> 
> La gente derroída, vieja y fea deberían asumir que están fuera de circulación, ya sean hombres o mujeres. El amor es el privilegio de los chortinos y chortinas pizpiretos, es decir, es para los jóvenes. Ver viejos buscando el amor creyéndose que tienen 20 años da cringe.



Estoy de acuerdo que si algo no te gusta no lo aceptes, pero hay maneras conforera, las cosas se pueden hacer sin hacer daño, porque si lo hace merece ser carne de este hilo, (que de lo que se queja es de la actitud porqueyolovalgista de mierda loreal que empalaga por doquier).
lo que no veo bien es la hipocresia que se manifiesta a nada que rasques un poco, que es realnente lo que se vende en esa bazofia, bueno, y algo más. 
Te imaginas la operacion mediAtica que se hubiese dado en este pais de ser el caso exactamente el mismo pero al reves? 
Se hablaria de lo mismo?


----------



## ShellShock (23 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La burbuja que el mismo ha ayudado a inflar yendo a programas como este, le ha reventado en la puta cara.
> 
> Cero pena.



Siempre me he preguntado qué tipo de despojos se prestan a salir en estos programas tan penosos.

Que todo está guionizado y que les pagan por salir, seguro, pero aún así. Que encontrar pareja ahí es lo de menos, porque para empezar nadie va a encontrar una pareja decente haciendo el payaso de semejante manera. Que sobre todo buscan salir en la tele y sacarse unos cuartos, está claro.

Pero a mí me daría una vergüenza tremenda que me viesen mis conocidos en un espectáculo tan bochornoso.

Y en otro orden de cosas, como ya han dicho más arriba, esta telebasura es sólo una herramienta más que están usando los poderes progres para descomponer la sociedad a máxima velocidad.


----------



## jkaza (23 Jun 2022)

Ah, que el Matías ese es el camarero? Pues normal que se enfade.

Es como si te preparan una cita con una gorda que con lo necesitados que vamos nos la follaríamos pero claro, si en la barra las copas te las sirve un pibón... después de ver al pibón, te ponen a una gorda y te la follas pero con más asco y pensando en el pibón.


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Esto sí que es amor:
> (Contiene subtitulación castellana, con algunos errores de traducción pero bueno. Por ejemplo, en 11:14 dice «movimiento» y es «mudanza», y en 11:29 «movió», es «se mudó» (cambiar de casa))
> 
> 
> ...



La fulana se ve a kilómetros que ha comidos más pollas que toda la prostitución mundial en un año. Me da pena el tipo.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Jun 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Menuda basura de seres hemos creado, los coños de luz
> 
> En los felices años 60 esa pareja se hubiera conocido y hubieran tenido 5 hijos. El trabajo para toda la vida manteniendo a su familia



En los años 60 hubiera estado delgada, como todas. E iría bien vestida y elegante.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Jun 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Pues me parece muy bien.
> Sino le gusta es mejor no andar perdiendo el tiempo.
> Ahora bien, no veo por que no quiere comer, y luego adios.
> 
> ...



Y si hace falta, se cena...


----------



## Punitivum (23 Jun 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Todo en televisión está guionizado. Pero este caso es un buen reflejo del panorama que tenemos en el mundo real. Y la culpa no es de ellas, sino de la inmensa masa de borregos desesperados por catar coño y que endiosan y adulan a cualquier vacaburra barriobajera con tal de meterla. Y para colmo, aparte de tolerar ser rechazados de la manera más despreciable, aún piden una oportunidad de que les conozcan como personas porque son tan lerdos que creen que la "personalidad" enamora a una mujer.
> 
> Por supuesto, una mujer tiene derecho a rechazar a un hombre de una forma totalmente despiadada llamándole diréctamente feo sin que pueda ser criticada, en cambio si un hombre hace lo mismo con una tía, sería objeto de críticas feroces y escarnio público, calificándolo de machista asqueroso insensible que sólo quiere un cuerpo bonito para follar.










Y dale con que la culpa no es de ellas. Como los betas son unos arrastrados ya ellas no tienen ninguna responsabilidad en ser como son?

Independientemente de lo beta que pueda ser un tío, ellas siguen siendo venenosas. No podemos "disculparlas " simple y llanamente porque hayan arrastrados. Que sí, que eso les hace ser más zorras. Pero la responsabilidad individual de una mujer no es ni del panadero ni del vecino del quinto, es de la propia mujer. 

Si encuentran un hombre que las ponga en su sitio, dejarán de ser unas víboras?No, simplemente con el fuerte se abstendrán de ser unas víboras, pero lo seguirán siendo con el resto. 

Basta ya de disculparlas con el argumento de que como ellas son así...Ellas ni siquiera se merecen eso.


----------



## zirick (23 Jun 2022)

Forever alone


----------



## kusanagi (23 Jun 2022)

Edu Brock dijo:


> Una vacaburra exigiendo lo que no ofrece.



Aquí se podía haber terminado el hilo.

Nada más que decir


----------



## vinavil (23 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La fulana se ve a kilómetros que ha comidos más pollas que toda la prostitución mundial en un año. Me da pena el tipo.




Mongolo, el nombre te va al pelo.
Me he tragado el puto video de este folletín televisivo, y fue el chico el que corto el contacto con la chica diciéndole que había conocido a otra.
A mí me da pena ella, que en cuatro o cinco años más irá del brazo de un calvo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> 38 años dice el tío que tiene   38 x 2, en todo caso. Pero si parece que está para jubilar. Es obvio que se ha quitado como 30 años de encima. Luego dicen que eso sólo lo hacen las mujeres
> 
> Y, efectivamente, no queremos feos, viejos, calvos, ni gordos. Puaj. Encima la trolean, le encasquetan todo lo contrario a lo que ha dicho. Me parece lógico que no quiera las sobras, sabiendo que tiene posibilidades con otro que no tenga un pie en la tumba. Los países blancos están llenos de chortinos pizpiretos premium y seguramente ésta pueda conseguir alguno. Conozco tíos que sólo salen con gordas, porque las flacas les dan asco y ellos están buenísimos. Ésta lo sabe. Y si quiere, siempre puede adelgazar y arreglado.
> 
> ...



Anda charo, vete a echarle comida al gato que este foro te viene grande. Troleo dice, si la tipa es un uruk-hai.


----------



## klausmaria (23 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ella



Iba a poner lo mismo... es un puto meme la gorda. Tener autoestima lo llaman...


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jun 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Pues me parece muy bien.
> Sino le gusta es mejor no andar perdiendo el tiempo.
> Ahora bien, no veo por que no quiere comer, y luego adios.
> 
> ...



¿Qué motivos iba a tener Brad Pitt para arrimarse a ésta?


----------



## Dragón Asesino (23 Jun 2022)

Hija de puta. No se ha parado a pensar como le pueden sentar esas crueles palabras a los demás. Eso sí, se lo hacen a ella (cosa que sería de merecer) y seguro que monta un pifostio que si machismo blabla... 

Tienen que venir los moros a poner orden pero ya


----------



## Gotthard (23 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Sin duda. Lo mejor es que conforme envejezca, conforme le digan culogordo las va a pasar canutas sicologicamente por esa manera de ver a los demás por el fisico: En el pecado va la pena



Yo creo que ya está tocada, porque a ver, vas a un programa de tele y ya que estas ahi, pues sigues el rollo aunque te pongan a lo mas raro, por vivir la experiencia, zampar del catering y pillar unos eurillos. Ese comportamiento muestra una falta de socializacion y unos traumas considerables, la tia tiene que ser un joya.


----------



## Redwill (23 Jun 2022)

Gorda tenia que ser, y con las tetas caidas, a quien no le han echo perder el tiempo es al amigo luis


----------



## FranMen (23 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que más vale de muchas tías es el tatuaje


----------



## trancos123 (23 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Lo que pides en el First Dates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese hombre no tiene 38, tiene 48!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (23 Jun 2022)

Qué es un reality coño, que está todo preparado para que haya polémica.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *"Sois unos canallas, no es mi prototipo de hombre para nada, busco algo como Matías -Roure-"*



Gorda y pidiendo, me muero. Igual le traen a un Matías Roure, pero en moreno, y tambien lo rechaza, como si lo viera.

Ahora, ella pedirá que se le valore por como es por dentro, por ella misma, su personalidad y lo luchadora y buena que es, claro que si.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Jun 2022)

al final el hombre cenó sólo? yo me hubiera puesto a cenar sólo viendo videos de youtube con los cascos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Jun 2022)

38 años ? si tengo yo poco menos que ese y parezco su hijo.

Luego la otra......... me la ponen a mi y soy yo el que no cena, pido un minimo de delgadez, si no se quieren ellas como van a querer luego a nadie.


----------



## FrayCuervo (23 Jun 2022)

Joder. Pues está la bicha esa como para andar exigiendo mucho.


----------



## nebulosa (23 Jun 2022)

Buen zaska le hubiese metido yo a la focaballena esa.
Amos no me jodas,poco amor propio el que tiene el chico.
En fin.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (23 Jun 2022)

Joer, algunas se piensan que son 5 Jotas y no llegan ni a 3 Equis.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET
> 
> *La cita entre Carmen y Luis este miércoles en First dates no pasó de la barra del restaurante de Cuatro*. La cocinera no quiso quedarse a cenar con el cacereño porque no era su prototipo de hombre, cargando contra el programa.
> El primero en llegar fue el operario de carreteras, que señaló en su presentación que era *un tipo divertido, que siempre estaba bromeando con sus amigos*.
> ...



_Algo como Matias-Roure..._

¿Pero tú te has visto?


----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (23 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> 38 años dice el tío que tiene   38 x 2, en todo caso. Pero si parece que está para jubilar. Es obvio que se ha quitado como 30 años de encima. Luego dicen que eso sólo lo hacen las mujeres
> 
> Y, efectivamente, no queremos feos, viejos, calvos, ni gordos. Puaj. Encima la trolean, le encasquetan todo lo contrario a lo que ha dicho. Me parece lógico que no quiera las sobras, sabiendo que tiene posibilidades con otro que no tenga un pie en la tumba. Los países blancos están llenos de chortinos pizpiretos premium y seguramente ésta pueda conseguir alguno. Conozco tíos que sólo salen con gordas, porque las flacas les dan asco y ellos están buenísimos. Ésta lo sabe. Y si quiere, siempre puede adelgazar y arreglado.
> 
> ...



A la puta cocina YA YA YA


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jun 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Mongolo, el nombre te va al pelo.
> Me he tragado el puto video de este folletín televisivo, y fue el chico el que corto el contacto con la chica diciéndole que había conocido a otra.
> A mí me da pena ella, que en cuatro o cinco años más irá del brazo de un calvo.



Siguiente mongolo472... enhorabuena, ha alcanzado su límite.


----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (23 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> que en España las mujeres se conservan mejor que los hombres



*JJAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA *


----------



## ahondador (23 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo creo que ya está tocada, porque a ver, vas a un programa de tele y ya que estas ahi, pues sigues el rollo aunque te pongan a lo mas raro, por vivir la experiencia, zampar del catering y pillar unos eurillos. Ese comportamiento muestra una falta de socializacion y unos traumas considerables, la tia tiene que ser un joya.




Para mi esa clase de personas, que todo lo catalogan por el fisico, son escoria humana y si no se odian ya por sus defectos, pronto lo harán conforme el paso del tiempo empiece a colonizar su cuerpo


----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (23 Jun 2022)

Charo gorda exigiendo un tío 10. Venga a tomar ansiolíticos y a llorar.


----------



## propellerman (23 Jun 2022)

Si cada día hay más señoras de 60 años derroidas, con 20 kilos de sobrepeso y varices que aspiran a treintañeros resultones, con buen cuerpo y buen rabo nada puede extrañar lo de ésta otra

De mano tiene al menos una cosa buena todo éste circo, lo que se ríe uno con joyitas así 

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

Yo tuve una cantante/actriz en mi grupo a la que le ofrecieron ir a ese programa. El guión era montar el pollo y rechazar al tipo. Es posible que el tipo que tenía que cenar con ella no fuera actor, no lo recuerdo.

Estos programas están montados para generar tráfico y crear polémica, son basura pura. Lo que no impide que la realidad sea aun peor, desgraciadamente.

Eso sí, la que traéis a este hilo tendrá probablemente un perfil similar (no pienso buscar video), y será una actriz aficionada que va allí por poco dinero. La alternativa es que el actor fuese él y ella una charo real, pero en general la actriz es ella.


----------



## Tomatitochan (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

Tomatitochan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1099919




Jajajja, qué ijopvta


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Jun 2022)

El programa está diseñado para que se produzcan estas situaciones... Ponen al guaperas ese del Matías haciendo de barman para que lo primero que se encuentren ellas al llegar sea él y que cualquier pretendiente que les toque les parezca feo en comparación.

En todos los programas ellas están babeando con el barman y ponen cara de decepción cuando ven el pretendiente que les ha tocado... De hecho, el pretendiente siempre interrumpe la conversación que ella está teniendo con el barman, es decir, que los pretendientes no pueden empezar en peores condiciones.

Si el programa estuviera realmente interesado en formar parejas, pondrían de barman al Cañita Brava.


----------



## M.Karl (23 Jun 2022)

¿38 años tiene este hombre?
Dicho esto, lo de la española media de este país es de vergüenza ajena.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jun 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ese hombre no tiene 38, tiene 48!!



Hay gente que llega a los 40 muy estropeada, incluso a los 30. Es posible que sea su edad real. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apolodoro (23 Jun 2022)

"Tengo claro lo que quiero"... muajajaja.


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Hay gente que llega a los 40 muy estropeada, incluso a los 30. Es posible que sea su edad real.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Juzgando solamente por la foto, es muy poco probable. 46-52. Si fuera de estos onvres que se quedan calbos con 20 años… pero esa pérdida de pelo progresiva, el tamaño de las orejas en relación al resto… y aun así no es imposible lo que dices, pero se ve muy poco.


----------



## gpm (23 Jun 2022)

Un 2 despreciando a un 3. Cuando haya alguna así de borde se responde como estoy leyendo en el foro.


----------



## Lobotomizado (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No me creo que con ese culo sea cocinera.
> Comensal en todo caso



Ese culo tiene que cocinar unos ñordos tremebundos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Hace 40 años ese hombre tenia mujer fea y 3 hijos feos, una familia currante y feliz.



Hace 40 años ese hombre habría terminado de monje o cura, o bien obligado a cuidar a sus padres, abuelos y tíos. Ni de coña se casaban los feos, ni las feas, ni tenían hijos. Eso siempre se ha evitado a lo largo de la historia en todas las sociedades, razas y culturas hasta hace dos días como quien dice, puesto que implica disgenesia o degeneración de la especie humana.

Esto es producto de la ingeniería social del NWO, que promueve la degeneración y el sufrimiento a todos los niveles. Pues les han hecho creer que pueden tener la misma vida que la gente guapa, saludable y joven, que pueden ser felices con matrimonio e hijos y les han mentido. Generando aún más caos, sufrimiento y trastornos mentales.



trancos123 dijo:


> Ese hombre no tiene 38, tiene 48!!



Ese señor tiene 58 años y en breve se prejubilará. En vez de aceptar su edad y la realidad de que es repugnante física y mentalmente, se pone a buscar pareja mintiendo sobre sí mismo  Me parece surrealista.

La tipa con adelgazar tiene, pero el otro no tiene arreglo, no hay por donde cogerlo. Hacía años que no veía tremenda derroición extrema. Encima parece de la etnia o un alubio. Pero blanco no es. Si tiene rasgos neandertales y la mayoría de personas somos cromañones  Es normal que el instinto de la gorda le grite a los 4 vientos: "depredador caníbal neandertal detectado, ¡huir!".



sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Qué motivos iba a tener Brad Pitt para arrimarse a ésta?



¿Qué motivos va a tener esa para arrimarse a ese engendro? No jodas. Si fuese un chico mono o guapete, simpático, etc. entonces si sería para darle de ostias con la mano abierta, pero no es el caso. Es un puto viejo derroído, con un pie en la tumba, haciéndose pasar por alguien de 38 años. Incluso siendo una gorda le da mil vueltas al tío, lo cual es demencial. Es que es preferible que esté sola.

Igual pienso que la tipa debería adelgazar urgentemente o acabará como ese señor. Si me lees: ADELGAZA, CACHO GORDA. Busca el teléfono del camarero de First Dates y queda con él fuera del programa, o busca por tu cuenta uno de ese tipo, que tampoco es tan difícil, vivimos en un país blanco lleno de tíos buenorros. En ese programa sólo van a trolear a los que se presentan, a joderlos y liarla para subir la audiencia.



gpm dijo:


> Un 2 despreciando a un 3. Cuando haya alguna así de borde se responde como estoy leyendo en el foro.



Querrás decir un 6 despreciando a un 0. El único problema de ella es la gordura, que se puede ir si adelgaza y su imagen mejoraría mucho. El tipo parece el monje deforme de El Nombre de la Rosa   Ni de coña tiene él mejor aspecto que ella, si es un puñetero engendro. De hecho estoy empezando a pensar que es un actor con prótesis para exagerar su deformidad y que es todo un puto fake. Sois tan poco objetivos que dan ganas de daros de collejas por mentir tanto.


----------



## unaburbu (23 Jun 2022)

38 años ese tío? Madre mía si parece que tiene 50.


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Jun 2022)

Ella buscaba algo asi que no la entendeis.....


----------



## Tronio (23 Jun 2022)

Hacian buena pareja,una lástima, hubieran tenido un tórrido romance,él es torito bravo y ella vacaburra oligo,podian haber pastado por el valle y haber tenido sexo animal y bestial,ella luego le habria mirado con ojos de ternera loca y el le hubiera cantado con dos velas de mocos y mirando al cielo.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ese hombre no tiene 38, tiene 48!!



58 como poco.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Jun 2022)

*Ballenata femiloca con todas las papeletas de la tombola para acabar sola y biega infartada en el suelo mientras la devoran sus 12 gatos...
Virgensanta que fauna de puercas....*


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jun 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> 58 como poco.



Mucho más. He visto sesentones o setentones más jóvenes. En cuanto a la focamonje, es para tirarle arpones y que se extinga.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Mucho más. He visto sesentones o setentones más jóvenes.



Si, tiene un aspecto físico deplorable. No le voy a dar la razón a la ballena del programa, podía haber tenido más educación, pero este tío creo que ha mentido con la edad y por mucho.


----------



## baifo (23 Jun 2022)

Ya le pongo apodo yo: ManteCarmen.


----------



## Funci-vago (23 Jun 2022)

vacaburra getana y un tio con 38 años en cada pata


----------



## Funci-vago (23 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Joder vaya caso más claro de hipergamia, gorda asquerosa repelente pide modelo para ella, ha sido engañada. Por lo menos no le ha hecho perder el tiempo al tío y se ha ahorrado una pasta que por lo visto la cena la tiene que pagar el varón, no invita el programa y ellas se niegan a pagar salvo les haga tilín el tipo. Basura NWO



no paga el programa? jajajajajajajajaja no puede ser


----------



## Dj Puesto (23 Jun 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> no paga el programa? jajajajajajajajaja no puede ser











¿En first dates pagan la cena?


First dates se ha convertido en un Boom televisivo esta última temporada. Este programa conducido por el talentoso y reconocido Carlos Sobera en el que se trata de unir parejas por medio de una cita a ciegas que se desarrolla en medio de una cena ha acaparado el rating desde el canal 4 desde su...



donde-esta.org





*¿Los participantes de first dates pagan la cena?*
La respuesta a esta constante pregunta que se hace el público televisivo de first dates es *SI*, los participantes del programa pagan la cena que les sirven en sus citas, aunque el costo es mucho más bajo a que si realmente estuvieran yendo a cenar a un restaurant exclusivo.


En first dates la cena tiene un costo fijo de 15 euros, está servida por un restaurant de la zona especializado en servicios de gatering, incluyendo el famoso Coulant de chocolate que a todos los que han visto el programa les deja las ganas de saborearlo.

Aunque sea una cosa simbólica no deja de ser casi una humillación sobre todo porque he leído eso que la empoderada de turno luego pone problemas ¿voy a tener que pagar encima por haber cenado con un feo? ni de coña-


----------



## Funci-vago (23 Jun 2022)

aparte de tios arrastrados, menudos roñas los productores, porque ese programa cuesta 0 de emitir, es siempre el mismo decorado con 4 extras


----------



## Berrón (23 Jun 2022)

Que forma de herir gratuitamente al prójimo, me da asco respirar el mismo aire que esta gentuza.


----------



## Guren (23 Jun 2022)

Una falta de respeto hacia el hombre,por lo menos por educación tenía que haber cenado con el chaval,eso es lo que están creando los progres entre hombres y mujeres,odio


----------



## El Fenomeno (23 Jun 2022)

¿ No os dais cuenta de que esta guionizado para que la gente hable de esto? Es que es tan evidente que da risa.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

fue un puntazo. A partir del minuto 6:30









Ver 'First Dates' (21/06/22), online y completo en Cuatro


Manoli es una joven independiente que tiene 19 años, es creadora de contenidos y llega desde Sevilla buscando un chico que tenga los mismos gustos q




www.cuatro.com


----------



## Calahan (23 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Qué motivos iba a tener Brad Pitt para arrimarse a ésta?



Que se la chupe?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Black Jack (23 Jun 2022)

La tía tiene todo el derecho a irse si no le gusta el tío... como lo tenía el tío aquel que no quería salir con tías con hijos y le pusieron una con un hijo. Pero las tías, como siempre y sin ningún tipo de coherencia, alaban lo que ha hecho la tía mientras que atacaron lo que hizo el otro tío, cuando en realidad ambos hicieron lo mismo, comportarse como maleducados. Acabas la cita y no se vuelve a quedar y chimpún.


----------



## ErListo (23 Jun 2022)

Como si con esa cara de puerca amargada estuviera para elegir mucho.


----------



## kicorv (23 Jun 2022)

Parecen mucho más viejos


----------



## ErListo (23 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Que se la chupe?



Ni con su pene, oiga.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

Cierto


----------



## Glokta (23 Jun 2022)

las tias son de lo mas cruel a nivel psicológico. Luego que si todos los angloterminos de body shaming, mental health y mindfulness. Aunque no te guste nada la otra persona, ya que has ido y haces ir al otro echas el rato por educación y luego dices que no, pasa que esto lo he visto en muchos orcos que tienen que decir que no de la forma mas cruel posible como mecanismo de defensa para hacer aparentar que tienen mas valor en el mercado


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Jun 2022)

Pero para que veis esas mierdas??? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## nx- (23 Jun 2022)

Si no eres guapo es absurdo ir a ese programa. Hay hombres que no se enteran de nada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Que se la chupe?



El pene de Brad no caería tan bajo, tiene unos mínimos.


----------



## AEM (23 Jun 2022)

imagina que un gordo se niega a cenar con una bigotuda. Machiiiiiiismoooooo, patriarcaaaaadoooo, cosificación...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jun 2022)

38 años en cada pierna, incluida la tercera. Ya que estaba podía haber cenado con el. Menuda falta de educación.

Me lo creería si no viniera de la tele


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 Jun 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> las tias son de lo mas cruel a nivel psicológico. Luego que si todos los angloterminos de body shaming, mental health y mindfulness. Aunque no te guste nada la otra persona, ya que has ido y haces ir al otro echas el rato por educación y luego dices que no, pasa que esto lo he visto en muchos orcos que tienen que decir que no de la forma mas cruel posible como mecanismo de defensa para hacer aparentar que tienen mas valor en el mercado



No sé a quién se lo escuché, pero dijo algo así como que una tía nunca te dejará si te quiere. Así su vida se vaya a la mierda.
En cambio en el momento en que no, serás menos para ella que la mierda de la acera.

Todos tenemos nuestros defectos y virtudes, hombre y mujeres, pero en ese aspecto las tías son más crueles, frías o como lo queráis llamar.

A una tía, si esta de un 6,5 para arriba......se le perdona casi todo. Los tíos somos unos tiraos.
Pero la verdadera élite son ese 10% de tíos que tienen cualidades para follarse al 100% de tías. Entonces puedes hacer lo que te salga de los cojones: los piropos son bonitos, las miradas no son acoso, etc.


----------



## Calahan (23 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El pene de Brad no caería tan bajo, tiene unos mínimos.



Esos famosos supuestamente han gustado de supuestos pibones.
Pamí que Brad gustaría.
Fíjate el Depp con la mujer esa con mal carácter.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Jun 2022)

Edu Brock dijo:


> Una vacaburra exigiendo lo que no ofrece.



Me encantan los dines en las poles. 

No homo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

38 años en cada pata, nos ha jodido. Ya mienten descaradamente los guionistas de esa basura


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pero para que veis esas mierdas???
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



yo ya puse en el ignore a un vasco feo que abria cada día hilo de first dates, siempre con alguna novedad novedosa. Era muy cansino. Y ahora me encuentro con este OP, que será un multi de mierda.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

Me parece excelente que la gente quiera lo que piden, y no les timen. Ese no tiene 38 años ni de coña. 48 mínimo.
Y a fin de cuentas, que tios y tias esten solteros mejor que con gente que no les gusta, eso nos ahorraria amargados por la calle.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

por qué criticáis que la tipa se vaya sin cenar con él? se han hecho un favor mutuamente.
ni má´s faltaaba tener que estar con alguien que NO te gusta.
Pensaría lo mismo sí matías roure la hubiese dejado tirada.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> 38 años en cada pierna, incluida la tercera. Ya que estaba podía haber cenado con el. Menuda falta de educación.
> 
> Me lo creería si no viniera de la tele



y por que coño tiene que cenar con un tio que no le gusta? no es un burdel.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Como si con esa cara de puerca amargada estuviera para elegir mucho.



puede decir que no a quien le salga del coño. se llama consentimiento.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Que forma de herir gratuitamente al prójimo, me da asco respirar el mismo aire que esta gentuza.



el que va a ese programa ya sabe lo que hay xd


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

y tan agusto, a ti quien te ha dicho que prefieren tener que compartir aliento con un tipejo, y casa, y suegra y cuescos y todo?


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

Lo único que no me gusta es la manera tan fea de hacer éso, pero los que van a ese programa saben a lo que se enfrentan.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Y dale con que la culpa no es de ellas. Como los betas son unos arrastrados ya ellas no tienen ninguna responsabilidad en ser como son?
> 
> Independientemente de lo beta que pueda ser un tío, ellas siguen siendo venenosas. No podemos "disculparlas " simple y llanamente porque hayan arrastrados. Que sí, que eso les hace ser más zorras. Pero la responsabilidad individual de una mujer no es ni del panadero ni del vecino del quinto, es de la propia mujer.
> Si encuentran un hombre que las ponga en su sitio, dejarán de ser unas víboras?No, simplemente con el fuerte se abstendrán de ser unas víboras, pero lo seguirán siendo con el resto.
> ...



A ver misogino maltratador de mierda, supongo que crecerías viendo como tu madre se follaba a todos los carteros, maderos, bomberos y demás fauna te crees que las tias tienen que tener obligacion de aguantar cerdos por doquier bajo pena de ser agredidas como si fueses un violador.

NO es NO. PUERCO. A ver si encuentras tu un orco que cuando le digas que no te meta una puñalada y te ponga en tu lugar. 

La responsabilidad de la mujer es decir NO al que NO le sgusta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> 38 años en cada pierna, incluida la tercera. Ya que estaba podía haber cenado con el. Menuda falta de educación.
> 
> Me lo creería si no viniera de la tele



Un excompi de trabajo estuvo, por lo que no todos son falsos.


----------



## petro6 (23 Jun 2022)

Que semejante engendra te rechace es un golpe de suerte del destino.


----------



## Matriarca (23 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> En los años 60 hubiera estado delgada, como todas. E iría bien vestida y elegante.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099794



Eso es "elegante"?

Parece que vaya a vender biblias a los mormones.


----------



## Hasta los webs (23 Jun 2022)

Vaya con la puta gorda.Porque ella lo vale que le lleven a un George Cloney.El porqueyolovalguismo ha hecho mucho daño .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> No sé a quién se lo escuché, pero dijo algo así como que una tía nunca te dejará si te quiere. Así su vida se vaya a la mierda.
> En cambio en el momento en que no, serás menos para ella que la mierda de la acera.
> 
> Todos tenemos nuestros defectos y virtudes, hombre y mujeres, pero en ese aspecto las tías son más crueles, frías o como lo queráis llamar.
> ...



Según la edad que tengas. Con 20-25 te lo compro. Con más de 40 te aseguro que no me arrastro por ninguna. Las tengo caladas a todas.

Y sí, las mujeres pueden pasar de adorarte a odiarte en cuestión de segundos.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Jun 2022)

y no hay video de eso?


----------



## parserito (23 Jun 2022)

Puede no gustarte alguien y no pasa nada. Pero tambien hay que tener educación y respeto.

Claro que a saber lo que hace el propio programa entre bambalinas. Al programa le viene de perlas una situacion asi de vez en cuando para crear polémica. Lo mismo detras de camaras le dijeron que le traian un Brad Pit de 20 añitos rubito summer y claro, luego te aparece Paco con 38 años y mas canas que mi abuelo, y te sientes estafada. Es comprensible de ser asi. Falta informacion que nunca conoceremos.


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> A ver misogino maltratador de mierda, supongo que crecerías viendo como tu madre se follaba a todos los carteros, maderos, bomberos y demás fauna te crees que las tias tienen que tener obligacion de aguantar cerdos por doquier bajo pena de ser agredidas como si fueses un violador.
> 
> NO es NO. PUERCO. A ver si encuentras tu un orco que cuando le digas que no te meta una puñalada y te ponga en tu lugar.
> 
> La responsabilidad de la mujer es decir NO al que NO le sgusta.



Estás muy cibervoluntaria y muy militante con el rollito de defender a todas las mujeres. Nadie ha dicho de follarte a hombres que no te ponen, bajate de tu puto pedestal. Parece que haces tu insultos extensivos a todos los hombres del planeta, incluido el cornudo de tu puto padre, que a saber si lo es biologicamente.
No escupas demasiado hacia arriba, que el gapo puede caerte en todo el gepeto. Donde las dan, las toman. Aprendetelo para la proxima.


----------



## Espartano27 (23 Jun 2022)

Aquí tenemos el resultado de tinder, esa morsa se comporta así porque es viuda de alfa que solo la quieren para echar un polvo y mandarla a fregar


----------



## Punitivum (23 Jun 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> A ver misogino maltratador de mierda, supongo que crecerías viendo como tu madre se follaba a todos los carteros, maderos, bomberos y demás fauna te crees que las tias tienen que tener obligacion de aguantar cerdos por doquier bajo pena de ser agredidas como si fueses un violador.
> 
> NO es NO. PUERCO. A ver si encuentras tu un orco que cuando le digas que no te meta una puñalada y te ponga en tu lugar.
> 
> La responsabilidad de la mujer es decir NO al que NO le sgusta.











Jajajajaja...troll o petarda?
Da igual, mira, vete a forochicas. Allí te quieren y te comprenden. Cierra al salir.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un excompi de trabajo estuvo, por lo que no todos son falsos.



Un amigo mío estuvo ahí ahí de salir. Menos mal que al final no


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jun 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> y por que coño tiene que cenar con un tio que no le gusta? no es un burdel.



Porque va a eso. Te puede tocar algo que te guste y algo que no. Y por cenar no se le van a caer los anillos. Igual de segundas puede causarle una buena impresión. A mí me parece un desprecio


----------



## Tzadik (23 Jun 2022)

Cualquier mujerde 40-55 que sepa maquillarse, arreglarse, coquetear y zorrear puede follarse a casi cualquier chaval de 30 años, incluso con novia o casado si conoce bien el noble arte del zorreo. 


Así que los viejos cada vez lo tienen más jodido, los casados suelen llevar cuernos y acaban abandonados, imagina los solteros a esas edades


----------



## Egam (23 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET
> 
> *La cita entre Carmen y Luis este miércoles en First dates no pasó de la barra del restaurante de Cuatro*. La cocinera no quiso quedarse a cenar con el cacereño porque no era su prototipo de hombre, cargando contra el programa.
> El primero en llegar fue el operario de carreteras, que señaló en su presentación que era *un tipo divertido, que siempre estaba bromeando con sus amigos*.
> ...



Se ha librado de una buena.
Que de gracias al cielo.


----------



## algemeine (23 Jun 2022)

Ojala encuentre lo que tanto desea, yo lo disfrutare cuando las consecuencias de lo deseado se cumplan.


----------



## algemeine (23 Jun 2022)

No digo mas porque en este pais no puedo decir lo que realmente deseo decir.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No me creo que con ese culo sea cocinera.
> Comensal en todo caso




Pienso lo mismo porque a cualquier restaurante le interesaría bastante más tenerla como cliente que como empleada.

Saludos.


----------



## Esse est deus (23 Jun 2022)

¡Canallas!


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Jun 2022)

Carmen se niega a cenar con su cita en ‘First Dates’: “Yo no he pedido eso a los Reyes”


Carmen ha llegado a ‘First Dates’ con las cosas muy claras y en el momento que ha visto al hombre con el que iba a tener su cita a ciegas ha tenido




www.cuatro.com





Voz de gitana cazallera, hasta el culo de maquillaje, gorda asquerosa y cateta.


----------



## Colonoscopio (23 Jun 2022)

Si eres buena cocinera
Porompompón, Manuela
Nos casamos sin demora
Porompompón, Manuela
Si tú me haces buenos guisos
Porompompón, Manuela
Yo te compro el mejor piso
Porompompón, Manuela
¿Y qué le voy a hacer si me gusta el buen comer?
No cambio la comida por ningún otro placer
Pues no hay nada mejor que una buena cazuela
Porompompón, Manuela
¡Ay Manuelita, cómo me aflote el pollo en las alitas!
Si me das Escalivada
Porompompón, Manuela
Desde Roma una Fabada
Porompompón, Manuela
Pato a la Sevillana
Porompompón, Manuela
Y buñuelos de Avellana
Porompompón, Manuela
¿Y qué le voy a hacer si me gusta el buen comer?
No cambio la comida por ningún otro placer
Pues no hay nada mejor que una buena cazuela
Porompompón, Manuela
Porompompón, Manuela
Porompompón, Manuela


----------



## Calahan (24 Jun 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> A ver misogino maltratador de mierda, supongo que crecerías viendo como tu madre se follaba a todos los carteros, maderos, bomberos y demás fauna te crees que las tias tienen que tener obligacion de aguantar cerdos por doquier bajo pena de ser agredidas como si fueses un violador.
> 
> NO es NO. PUERCO. A ver si encuentras tu un orco que cuando le digas que no te meta una puñalada y te ponga en tu lugar.
> 
> La responsabilidad de la mujer es decir NO al que NO le sgusta.



Eso es una responsabilidad? XD
Estás de coña.


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Jun 2022)

Lo primero que tenía que haber hecho Luis es decirle que es el CEO de Campofrío, verías qué rápido se iba a enamorar ese mala foca. Se la folla y luego que la deje tirada, y que descuide que seguro que un día de estos llega Zack Efron llamando a su puerta.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Jun 2022)

Pues que se apunte la tía a hacer calceta, joder. Ahí te puedes encontrar con cualquier engendro


----------



## algemeine (24 Jun 2022)

A fregar charo.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Jun 2022)

Esos están en el puti


----------



## corolaria (24 Jun 2022)

Es que Doña Almudena Grandes 2.0 ya no está para perder el tiempo con señores que aparentan 10 años más y se compran las camisas por 5 leuros en las rebajas del Carrefour y encima van con ellas puestas a la tele.
Yo la entiendo.

Ella quiere un intelectual fribrado que la ponga el negro sobre blanco bien dentro.


----------



## Oakeshott (24 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Hace 40 años ese hombre habría terminado de monje o cura, o bien obligado a cuidar a sus padres, abuelos y tíos. Ni de coña se casaban los feos, ni las feas, ni tenían hijos. Eso siempre se ha evitado a lo largo de la historia en todas las sociedades, razas y culturas hasta hace dos días como quien dice, puesto que implica disgenesia o degeneración de la especie humana.



¿Eh? La mayoría de la gente es normal o normal tirando a fea (y, si apuramos, la mayoría de la gente va mal vestida y tiene poco dinero). Hombres y mujeres. Hace cuarenta y hace sesenta años era más o menos lo mismo. Con la vida más confortable, las mejoras en alimentación y en salud, la genética se ha aquilatado, pero proporcionalmente sigue siendo igual. ¿No se dice que el 20 por ciento de los hombres está con el 80 por ciento de las mujeres? El 80 por ciento restante son hombres mayormente normales, pues todo revierte a la media, y de ahí para abajo. En el 20 por ciento que queda podemos incluir a Matías, que no deja de ser alguien que hubiera querido ser actor y se ha quedado en camarero para tv -aunque, dentro de cierto público, pueda tener a la mujer que desee.

Así que, hace 40 años, este de 38 habría tenido las mismas oportunidades que tiene ahora: las que él se busque. Los hombres tenemos una ventaja. En general el dinero está de nuestra parte y, con dinero, da igual lo que aparentes. Puedes tener a la mujer que te dé la gana (eso era así hace cuarenta, hace cuatrocientos y hace cuatro mil años, y seguirá siendo igual dentro de otros cuarenta mil).


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jun 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> ¿Eh? La mayoría de la gente es normal o normal tirando a fea (y, si apuramos, la mayoría de la gente va mal vestida y tiene poco dinero). Hombres y mujeres. Hace cuarenta y hace sesenta años era más o menos lo mismo. Con la vida más confortable, las mejoras en alimentación y en salud, la genética se ha aquilatado, pero proporcionalmente sigue siendo igual. ¿No se dice que el 20 por ciento de los hombres está con el 80 por ciento de las mujeres? El 80 por ciento restante son hombres mayormente normales, pues todo revierte a la media, y de ahí para abajo. En el 20 por ciento que queda podemos incluir a Matías, que no deja de ser alguien que hubiera querido ser actor y se ha quedado en camarero para tv -aunque, dentro de cierto público, pueda tener a la mujer que desee.
> 
> Así que, hace 40 años, este de 38 habría tenido las mismas oportunidades que tiene ahora: las que él se busque. Los hombres tenemos una ventaja. En general el dinero está de nuestra parte y, con dinero, da igual lo que aparentes. Puedes tener a la mujer que te dé la gana (eso era así hace cuarenta, hace cuatrocientos y hace cuatro mil años, y seguirá siendo igual dentro de otros cuarenta mil).



en resumen, TDS PTS.


----------



## sikBCN (24 Jun 2022)

LUIS NO TIENE 38 AÑOS...SINO 48 O 58.


----------



## siroco (24 Jun 2022)

Dejad de ver y comentar esta mierda de show preparado para ser "noticia", donde la pobre gente se vende para ser humillada e insultada en las redes sociales.


----------



## skan (24 Jun 2022)

Menuda asquerosa, gorda y fea y además con exigencias.


----------



## skan (24 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Lo que pides en el First Dates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que pides en el First Dates:







La vacaburra que te llega:


----------



## skan (24 Jun 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> LUIS NO TIENE 38 AÑOS...SINO 48 O 58.



Ella no pesa 68 sino 88 u 98


----------



## XRL (24 Jun 2022)

muchos que van al gym se follan a estas por no pagarse unes putes

una chortina buena tiene mil tios detrás que ademas de gym tienen €€€€


----------



## magufone (24 Jun 2022)

gorda, fea, loca del coño... PAR TI DA ZO...


----------



## XRL (24 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> El programa está diseñado para que se produzcan estas situaciones... Ponen al guaperas ese del Matías haciendo de barman para que lo primero que se encuentren ellas al llegar sea él y que cualquier pretendiente que les toque les parezca feo en comparación.
> 
> En todos los programas ellas están babeando con el barman y ponen cara de decepción cuando ven el pretendiente que les ha tocado... De hecho, el pretendiente siempre interrumpe la conversación que ella está teniendo con el barman, es decir, que los pretendientes no pueden empezar en peores condiciones.
> 
> Si el programa estuviera realmente interesado en formar parejas, pondrían de barman al Cañita Brava.



ponen al luis este de camarero y cualquier hombre que vaya triunfa y se arregló first dates y encima este se hace famoso

xD


----------



## magufone (24 Jun 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> ¿Eh? La mayoría de la gente es normal o normal tirando a fea (y, si apuramos, la mayoría de la gente va mal vestida y tiene poco dinero). Hombres y mujeres. Hace cuarenta y hace sesenta años era más o menos lo mismo. Con la vida más confortable, las mejoras en alimentación y en salud, la genética se ha aquilatado, pero proporcionalmente sigue siendo igual. ¿No se dice que el 20 por ciento de los hombres está con el 80 por ciento de las mujeres? El 80 por ciento restante son hombres mayormente normales, pues todo revierte a la media, y de ahí para abajo. En el 20 por ciento que queda podemos incluir a Matías, que no deja de ser alguien que hubiera querido ser actor y se ha quedado en camarero para tv -aunque, dentro de cierto público, pueda tener a la mujer que desee.
> 
> Así que, hace 40 años, este de 38 habría tenido las mismas oportunidades que tiene ahora: las que él se busque. Los hombres tenemos una ventaja. En general el dinero está de nuestra parte y, con dinero, da igual lo que aparentes. Puedes tener a la mujer que te dé la gana (eso era así hace cuarenta, hace cuatrocientos y hace cuatro mil años, y seguirá siendo igual dentro de otros cuarenta mil).



La mayor parte de la gente es fea, objetivamente. Lo que pasa es que con la juventud, y si no estan gordacos o derroidos prematuramenrte, se disimula un poco. El famoso "muro" es la gente fea a la que se le marchita el atractivo que siempre da la juventud.
La gente guapa lo es joven y sigue siendolo de mayor. Y no es numerosa. Un tio guapo sigue pareciendo guapo a chortinas cuando ya esta en los cuarenta y una tia guapa lo mismo


----------



## magufone (24 Jun 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Todo en televisión está guionizado. Pero este caso es un buen reflejo del panorama que tenemos en el mundo real. Y la culpa no es de ellas, sino de la inmensa masa de borregos desesperados por catar coño y que endiosan y adulan a cualquier vacaburra barriobajera con tal de meterla. Y para colmo, aparte de tolerar ser rechazados de la manera más despreciable, aún piden una oportunidad de que les conozcan como personas porque son tan lerdos que creen que la "personalidad" enamora a una mujer.
> 
> Por supuesto, una mujer tiene derecho a rechazar a un hombre de una forma totalmente despiadada llamándole diréctamente feo sin que pueda ser criticada, en cambio si un hombre hace lo mismo con una tía, sería objeto de críticas feroces y escarnio público, calificándolo de machista asqueroso insensible que sólo quiere un cuerpo bonito para follar.



te imaginas al pavo este diciendo "es que esta gorda" al tordo este...?


----------



## magufone (24 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Menuda asquerosa, gorda y fea y además con exigencias.



y esa voz... y esa forma de hablar... ay dios si en condiciones normales tenia que estar mendigando rabo... ay dios que mundo este


----------



## Cachopo (24 Jun 2022)

jajjaa como estan las cabezas, menuda tia loca, no les da verguenza quedar asi?


----------



## Radd19 (24 Jun 2022)

Repitiendo determinados comportamientos en la TV consiguen normalizarlos.
Seguimos dando pasos hacia la esterilización por métodos sociológicos


----------



## angel2929 (24 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién esperabas Carmen ?
> 
> Una mezcla de Brat Pitt y funcionario A1 ?
> 
> ...



Lo dice en el artículo, esperaba a uno tipo Matías, modelo argentino que está con la camarera de 23 Lydia pero ya rompieron


----------



## Chino Negro (24 Jun 2022)

No sabía que las morsas andaban interesante documental del comportamiento animal


----------



## Knish77 (24 Jun 2022)

38 años cotizaos vs. gordiva que no está para elegir.

Cómo está el patio.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jun 2022)

Yo cuando tenía 22 años, hace mucho tiempo, hice el experimento de invitar, en plena calle, en la Ciudad Condal, a una desconocida a un café. Lo hice como cuatro veces, y no me rechazaron nunca, siempre entramos a un bar y tal, todo en paz. Tiempos aquellos en que las mujeres eran más educadas y menos desconfiadas, y no como la hipopótamo de la Carmen divorciada y con hijo esa.


----------



## Garrafón (24 Jun 2022)

Mucha gallina para tan poco pollo, a la chica razón no la falta, el tío que la han puesto delante parece su padre y es feo de cojones, la chica está gorda pero es mona y mucho mas joven.
Hay casos y cosas pero aquí veo que los del programa o ya no encuentran subnormales aceptables que se presenten al programa o se burlan de los que acuden para ganar audiencia `porque su formato ya está muy agotado.


----------



## ErListo (24 Jun 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> puede decir que no a quien le salga del coño. se llama consentimiento.



Me parece estupendo que no se vaya con ese señor. 

El problema que veo es que tiene una imagen distorsionada de si misma. Exige alguien, mínimo, como el camarero. Y yo siendo, heterosexual, reconozco que es un hombre bastante atractivo.

Yo con mi físico, por ejemplo, no puedo pretender ligar SOLO con chicas que se se parezcan a Margot Robbie, por poner un ejemplo.

¿Que podría pasar que le pudiera gustar a una chica de semejante belleza? 

Pues claro, pero soy realista de que no soy ningún Adonis de cuerpo esculpido en mármol, ni tengo el carisma suficiente o labia para poder interesarle. A menos en una primera impresión.

Al igual que soy consciente que con 37 años no voy a ganar un Roland Garros, por mucho que ahora mismo me ponga a entrenar como un desgraciado.

El problema es que vivimos en una sociedad infantilizada, donde uno no acepta sus límites.


----------



## Shingen (24 Jun 2022)

Españorca promedio


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (24 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Carmen, en ‘First dates’.MEDIASET
> 
> *La cita entre Carmen y Luis este miércoles en First dates no pasó de la barra del restaurante de Cuatro*. La cocinera no quiso quedarse a cenar con el cacereño porque no era su prototipo de hombre, cargando contra el programa.
> El primero en llegar fue el operario de carreteras, que señaló en su presentación que era *un tipo divertido, que siempre estaba bromeando con sus amigos*.
> ...



Otro de los montajes típicos de las teles basuras para que el personal hable del programa y del canal. Nada nuevo ... incluso es lo más viejo


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Jun 2022)

En la tele putas hay también


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Porque va a eso. Te puede tocar algo que te guste y algo que no. Y por cenar no se le van a caer los anillos. Igual de segundas puede causarle una buena impresión. A mí me parece un desprecio



Lo que demuestra que ella esperaba a su Brad Pitt y que de ahí no baja. Veo gatos, muchos gatos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Era un tío curioso. Por eso lo cogerían.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Lo primero que tenía que haber hecho Luis es decirle que es el CEO de Campofrío, verías qué rápido se iba a enamorar ese mala foca. Se la folla y luego que la deje tirada, y que descuide que seguro que un día de estos llega Zack Efron llamando a su puerta.



Pues así funcionan ellas. Ellas se enamoran de lo que creen que les puedes ofrecer. Por eso muchos las engañan.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Callo por fuera y callo por dentro. Lo tiene todo la chavala.



y la voz de cerdaputa cazallera infectada con el virus del papiloma y clamidias

menuda joya le llevan al caracastor


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que ella esperaba a su Brad Pitt y que de ahí no baja. Veo gatos, muchos gatos.



Claro, porque todo el mundo sabe que ese programa es para hacer parejitas felices, no para crear audiencia con los personajes más bizarros que puedan encontrar.

El guionista de esa historia tiene que ser burbujo por cojones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, porque todo el mundo sabe que ese programa es para hacer parejitas felices, no para crear audiencia con los personajes más bizarros que puedan encontrar.
> 
> El guionista de esa historia tiene que ser burbujo por cojones



Obviamente, pero entre gente bizarra también se encuentran afinidades.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues así funcionan ellas. Ellas se enamoran de lo que creen que les puedes ofrecer. Por eso muchos las engañan.



Es la base de toda mujer, un ser sin principios y una gran superficialidad.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jun 2022)

*6 de enero de 1994

Carmen tiene siete años de edad, se dirige a sus padres:*

— ¡¡¡¡BBbbbbuuuuaaaaa…!!!! ¡¡¡¡Esa muñeca no es mi prototipo!!!! ¡¡¡¡No es lo que esperaba de los Reyes!!!! ¡¡¡Papás, sois unos canallas!!! ¡¡¿¿Cómo habéis escrito a los Reyes??!! ¡¡Joputas!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

*a no ser que vayas a formar una familia numerosa ...*
es absurdo renunciar al bien más preciado que tenemos a cambio de un constante malestar que es tener que congeniar constantemente y soportar sus caprichos. 

Nuestro tiempo de vida *, * al cual renunciamos para entregárselo a otra persona *, * es irrecuperable a diferencia del dinero .
Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por volver a tener 30 años . 

Buscar una pareja para satisfacer los impulsos naturales que nos acucian *, * sólo tiene sentido si es para reproducirnos.
Si no es así la vida se convierte en una ansia y un dolor. 

La bioquímica diseñada para dirigirnos en las etapas de la vida *, nos castiga si no las seguimos correctamente.*
Nuestra mente nos recompensa con placer si hacemos las cosas bien y con dolor si hacemos las cosas mal . 

Nuestra mente espera que a los 9 meses de conocer a una pareja y haber iniciado la primera etapa de polvos incesantes *, * nazca un bebé y no un gato.


----------



## Oakeshott (24 Jun 2022)

Garrafón dijo:


> la chica está gorda pero es mona y mucho mas joven.



Es gorda, pero... pero nada. Casi todas las gordas son guapas de cara, pero en las relaciones acaba pesando -nunca mejor dicho- su gordura.
Ella lo tiene muchísimo peor que él. Él acabará encontrando a una de 50 años -o de los que él tenga- y parecida a él. Mientras que ella, de este programa, ha salido reforzada y creyendo que va a aparecer un "Matías" para hacerle un favor.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jun 2022)

Nótese además que dice:
«¿Cómo me hacéis venir para esto?»

*esto: cosa, objeto*

No dice:
«¿Cómo me hacéis venir por esta persona?»

Y hubiese quedado algo mejor (aunque todavía insuficiente, por todo lo demás).

Luis es para Carmen igual a una molesta piedra, no es un ser humano.


----------



## jdar (24 Jun 2022)

Ni con un palo la tocaba. Demasiado tío para ella. Quizás de joven estuviese muy bien y se ha quedado en ese recuerdo y aprendizaje. Pero ahora es muy poco atractiva, además de mala gente.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Hace 40 años ese hombre habría terminado de monje o cura, o bien obligado a cuidar a sus padres, abuelos y tíos. Ni de coña se casaban los feos, ni las feas, ni tenían hijos. Eso siempre se ha evitado a lo largo de la historia en todas las sociedades, razas y culturas hasta hace dos días como quien dice, puesto que implica disgenesia o degeneración de la especie humana.
> 
> Esto es producto de la ingeniería social del NWO, que promueve la degeneración y el sufrimiento a todos los niveles. Pues les han hecho creer que pueden tener la misma vida que la gente guapa, saludable y joven, que pueden ser felices con matrimonio e hijos y les han mentido. Generando aún más caos, sufrimiento y trastornos mentales.
> 
> ...



No eres mas tonta por que no entrenas hijadeputa


----------



## trukutruku (25 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Aunque casa bastante con el panorama actual de feminista modelna tengo claro que todo es trola, que pongan que ese tío tiene 38 años ....



Hay gente muy derroida.
Yo tenia un compañero de curro, yo 32, el 25. Yo ni una cana. El tio parecia tener 40 años, todo canoso.


----------



## Trejo (25 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> te imaginas al pavo este diciendo "es que esta gorda" al tordo este...?



Supongo que el programa no lo emitiría o, si lo hiciera, el Sobera le echaría. 

Todos tenemos derecho a rechazar como pareja a alguien que no nos atrae físicamente, pero se debería tener un poco de decoro y respeto al decirlo. Sin embargo, en el régimen femiprogre en que vivimos, las tías pueden rechazar a un tío de una forma humillante sin recibir críticas pero un tío no puede rechazar a una gorda, aún de manera respetuosa, sin tener que escuchar que es un cerdo insensible que sólo quiere mujeres de cuerpo perfecto.


----------



## Trejo (25 Jun 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Y dale con que la culpa no es de ellas. Como los betas son unos arrastrados ya ellas no tienen ninguna responsabilidad en ser como son?
> 
> Independientemente de lo beta que pueda ser un tío, ellas siguen siendo venenosas. No podemos "disculparlas " simple y llanamente porque hayan arrastrados. Que sí, que eso les hace ser más zorras. Pero la responsabilidad individual de una mujer no es ni del panadero ni del vecino del quinto, es de la propia mujer.
> 
> ...



La mujer es muy manipulable. El régimen anglosionista en el que vivimos lleva 50 años diciéndoles que pueden y deben ser unas zorras arpías, que pueden tratar al hombre como les plazca. Pero si todos los hombres las pusiéramos en su sitio (como has dicho) y no cedieramos a sus caprichos y chatantajes por el miedo a que no nos dejen follar, toda esa mierda que les meten en la cabeza se esfumaria. 

Sólo tienes que mirar la conducta de las mujeres de países no manejados por los anglos. El punto débil de la mujer es que se deja pervertir y corromper con facilidad por el sistema y es lo que ha estado usando el NWO para destruir la sociedad occidental desde dentro.


----------



## Raizor (25 Jun 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> La gorda esa me da asco por su físico pero respeto su honestidad, dice lo que quiere y si no lo ve, se va a tomar por culo en vez de dar el coñazo.
> 
> Si yo fuese lo suficientemente gilipollas para ver la televisión, este tipo de programas y participar en ellos, también habría actuado exactamente igual si me ponen delante una gorda de 58 años, canosa, con la cara derretida y medio calva que dice tener 38.



Se puede ser honesto y no faltar el respeto a una persona, hay muchas maneras de decir que alguien no te atrae, no me jodais algunos intentando justificar la reacción de la infraser del programa.


----------



## magufone (25 Jun 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Supongo que el programa no lo emitiría o, si lo hiciera, el Sobera le echaría.
> 
> Todos tenemos derecho a rechazar como pareja a alguien que no nos atrae físicamente, pero se debería tener un poco de decoro y respeto al decirlo. Sin embargo, en el régimen femiprogre en que vivimos, las tías pueden rechazar a un tío de una forma humillante sin recibir críticas pero un tío no puede rechazar a una gorda, aún de manera respetuosa, sin tener que escuchar que es un cerdo insensible que sólo quiere mujeres de cuerpo perfecto.



lo suyo siendo un caballero es quedarse a cenar, hablar educadamente pero dando a entender que no hay mas interes que cenar tranquilamente y luego irse sin hacer ruido. Yo jamas he humillado a ninguna chica porque no me gustase, me parece cruel. Pero las tias siempre lo han hecho... y ahora es que esta hasta bien visto que sean asi... 
Por eso, prefiero ignorarlas: en una ocasion en una comida de trabajo, uno de mis compañeros me dice "espera que viene a comer una chica que esta buenisima, ya veras..." pues bien, estaba buena, pero era la tipica subidita... yo ni me levante de la mesa para saludarla, simplemente le dije hola sonriendo y luego ni mire para ella en toda la comida... la tia se coscó y estuvo todo el rato buscando contacto visual conmigo... pero nones. Y algunos compañeros en plan baboso... en fin, no me extraña que esten como esten...


----------



## Elsexy (25 Jun 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto en los mensajes previos, pero el bicho ese tiene un hijo,que ya hay que tener ganas de follarse al manati ese.


----------



## Javiser (25 Jun 2022)

Pues veo que de todo esto el que ha salido ganando es Luis.

Carmen ha quedado como una loca del coño hija de la gran puta, su cara la ha visto toda España, y ahora lo tendrán presente todos los que vean si foto en Tinder.

El programa no ha podido tener una cena como esperaba y habrán tenido que rellenar con otra cosa.

Y Luis, en un principio se habrá ido triste y resignado, pero lo cierto es que ha quedado como un señor, y se ha quitado de encima una zorra loca del coño tóxica que le podría haber hecho la vida imposible. Menuda bala ha esquivado Luis.


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## StolenInnocence (26 Jun 2022)

Y le faltan neuronas. 
Si la cosa hubiese sido al revés la que se hubiese liado, estaría ofendidisima


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2022)

La tía bien mirada tampoco vale mucho. Maquillada es normal y tiene bastante sobrepeso. 
Pero es lo que tiene la testosterona. Me ponen a cenar con esa tipa y estaría toda la cena intentando no mirarle los tetones. 
Y al llegar a casa, paja segura.


----------



## charofilia (27 Jun 2022)

por pedir que no quede


----------



## aparejATAzulu (27 Jun 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


>



Panzerdivisionen.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


>



Jajajaja, culotanqueta. Debes de ser del mismo barrio que yo, porque también usamos el mismo argot


----------



## Cormac (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## F650 (7 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107464



Muy bueno jaja


----------



## Karamba (7 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> La tía bien mirada tampoco vale mucho. Maquillada es normal y tiene bastante sobrepeso.
> Pero es lo que tiene la testosterona. Me ponen a cenar con esa tipa y estaría toda la cena intentando no mirarle los tetones.
> Y al llegar a casa, paja segura.


----------



## Larata (7 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién esperabas Carmen ?
> 
> Una mezcla de Brat Pitt y funcionario A1 ?
> 
> ...



Ya lo ha dicho, al Matías.


----------



## Limón (7 Jul 2022)

El es un tio mucho mas digno y por lo menos tiene habilidades sociales..
Ella es una puta gorda sin gracia ni atractivo que exige la luna...hezpañola en estado puro.


----------



## XRL (7 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Nótese además que dice:
> «¿Cómo me hacéis venir para esto?»
> 
> *esto: cosa, objeto*
> ...



lo peor no es que sea una vacaburra por fuera

lo peor es que es una vacaburra por dentro 

este programa tendría que estar prohibido


----------



## XRL (7 Jul 2022)

está lleno de gordas con tios mazados-delgados o normales


----------



## F650 (8 Jul 2022)

A estas alturas de la vida, dudarlo te delata pequeño salta montes.


----------



## F650 (8 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> lo peor no es que sea una vacaburra por fuera
> 
> lo peor es que es una vacaburra por dentro
> 
> este programa tendría que estar prohibido



Yo creo que no, creo que evidencia mucho lo que somos como sociedad, el hombre que no se entera que está fuera de mercado, que no quiere cultivarse, espera que le acepten tal cual sin quererse mejorar ni dar buena imagen en muchos casos.

Y la mujer, infantil por naturaleza, muestra una y otra vez un ego apoteósico siendo un 0 para la mayoría de hombres. Hasta se permite el lujo de menospreciar a un hombre en público y se queda tan ancha.

Me nutre ver cómo las mujeres "modernas" destruyen todo, ver cómo les salpica su propia mierda en el futuro es un placer enorme. Hace 5 años las flipadas y ahora con 40 solas y amargadas, esperando el malote que las empotre y ni los feos en muchas ocasiones.


----------



## El pernales (8 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107464



Tampoco desdice mucho la cara del dibujo y el dibujo del texto...


----------



## XRL (8 Jul 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Yo creo que no, creo que evidencia mucho lo que somos como sociedad, el hombre que no se entera que está fuera de mercado, que no quiere cultivarse, espera que le acepten tal cual sin quererse mejorar ni dar buena imagen en muchos casos.
> 
> Y la mujer, infantil por naturaleza, muestra una y otra vez un ego apoteósico siendo un 0 para la mayoría de hombres. Hasta se permite el lujo de menospreciar a un hombre en público y se queda tan ancha.
> 
> Me nutre ver cómo las mujeres "modernas" destruyen todo, ver cómo les salpica su propia mierda en el futuro es un placer enorme. Hace 5 años las flipadas y ahora con 40 solas y amargadas, esperando el malote que las empotre y ni los feos en muchas ocasiones.



aunque tengan 40-50 siempre tendrán tios que las follaran,tios de 20-40,altos y mazaos siempre hay

pero solo eso,follar y a tomar por culo

lo de que un tio esté para ella para lo que ella quiera...ahí o se busca uno de estos o que tire de conocidas porque ningún tio con buen aspecto quiere una gorda enmurada como pareja

ni de coña va a tener un tio atractivo lamiéndole los pies,como mucho se la folla con desgana y a tomar por culo

tendrá a un tio del montón,mas alto que ella pero del montón con su barriga,su calvicie y tal

eso o un negro que se quede con ella por darle casa

cualquier tio como al que le han traido tiene un catalogo de putas que estan buenas y mas jovenes por 30€

no sé que puede ofrecer esta para mejorar eso xD


----------



## Chiruja (8 Jul 2022)

Qué bochornoso programa y que humillante ir ahi para encontrar pareja.


----------



## todoayen (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

Me parece bien.
La gorda no ha querido dar espectáculo.
Los valiums hacen maravillas, aunque en este caso se pasó.


----------

